# How to make Wifi Hot Spot



## mati17 (Feb 18, 2014)

Dear Forum,

I have a PC which is connected via cable for internet (Ethernet).
I have a laptop with wifi enabled.
Now, my question is what hardware shud i use to make my PC a wifi hotspot so that I can use net on my laptop also...

Please advice !!!

Thanks


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2014)

mati17 said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> I have a PC which is connected via cable for internet (Ethernet).
> I have a laptop with wifi enabled.
> ...


Get a router, a basic one can be had for ~1.5k, connect ethernet cable to that, now connect the laptop to it via wireless, and connect the PC with another ethernet cable.

This is a good one: Netgear JNR1010 N150 Wireless Router - Netgear: Flipkart.com

Back ports:
*img6a.flixcart.com/image/router/h/m/m/netgear-n150-wireless-router-400x400-imadenuezmka6ywj.jpeg

The blue is the input ethernet port where your internet line connects, yellows are outputs, connect pc to that, connect laptop via wireless.


----------



## mati17 (Feb 19, 2014)

@tkin: Thanks Buddy !!!

If i put "NetGear G54/N15 WiFi USB Micro Adapter" in my pc. Will my pc create wifi hot spot ???


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 19, 2014)

mati17 said:


> @tkin: Thanks Buddy !!!
> 
> If i put "NetGear G54/N15 WiFi USB Micro Adapter" in my pc. Will my pc create wifi hot spot ???



A router will be a much better option than a wifi adapter. If you plan to use a adapter, then usability will not be so versatile, say, you on your PC and want to use net on your laptop, then wifi adapter will do, but what if PC goes off due to some reason ? Then again plug the cable to laptop, which is a tedious task. A router will keep you free from these headaches.


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 19, 2014)

> Get a router, a basic one can be had for ~1.5k, connect ethernet cable to that, now connect the laptop to it via wireless, and connect the PC with another ethernet cable


 --^ please visually show how it connect .???

I have a Data One 's  Siemens ADSL SL2_141 model , can I create Wifi Hot Spot . ???


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> --^ please visually show how it connect .???
> 
> I have a Data One 's  Siemens ADSL SL2_141 model , can I create Wifi Hot Spot . ???



Is it a modem or router? See the manual if there is anything about router functionality.


----------



## mati17 (Feb 19, 2014)

@dashing.sujay : tHANK you...Sir !!!


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 19, 2014)

tkin said:


> Is it a modem or router? See the manual if there is anything about router functionality.



I think it is modem , but there is antenna for connecting laptop throw without LAN cable . 

please my first question ans. 





> --^ please visually show how it connect .???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2014)

SL2_141 (Type-B) ADSL MODEM MULTIUSER CONFIGURATION


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 20, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> SL2_141 (Type-B) ADSL MODEM MULTIUSER CONFIGURATION



can I transfer data from my PC to laptop by using this  Siemens ADSL SL2_141  wirelessly . need help ???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2014)

does your PC has wifi by using a usb wifi adapter?if yes then just use windows networking like you normally do when sharing over lan except in this case it would be wifi.if not then also you can share files where pc is connected to siemens sl2_141 by lan wire & laptop is connected by wifi.


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 20, 2014)

^^ I have no usb wifi adapter.



> you can share files where pc is connected to siemens sl2_141 by lan wire & laptop is connected by wifi.



how ?? please help me ??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2014)

Start here to set up a home network in Windows 7 - Microsoft Windows Help


----------

